# Wildcamping Bosherston



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi all

I've updated the campsite database to let you all know that staying overnight at the car park at Bosherston ponds is no longer allowed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=19

Shame 

Ana


----------

